# nasty receptacle



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

*"But I never had a problem with it before...." :whistling2:*


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

There's a moisture problem and something is causing that material to break down. Rodents or insects maybe?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

yes, there was a leaky roof at one time, and blown-in recycled-paper-type insulation, and likely squirrels...

Notice how far the box was set back...
Notice the gaps around the box's edges...

Scary, who knows how long it was like this before I found it.


----------

